# Ssshhh, don't tell anyone yet...



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think we bought a Dental Office! Just a very small one, needs alot of cosmetic work, and it's stuck in the '70s inside. But, we've been looking for one (we don't want the big beautiful million dollar dental office, too much work, and worry to support that costly operation) for a few years now. Yeah! We'll have to work a little harder at first...Hubby will continue at his present job, this office was only being used 2 days a week, (Dr. is retiring at 75!) but cut back from 4 days to 2.5. Then we can continue the old schedule and as we get busier he'll cut his hours more at "that other place". The retiring Dr. wasn't taking new patients and the receptionist said she turns away 3-4 patients a week. 

I'm so happy I can hardly stand it. We'll be planning to take over middle Sept, when Hubby gets back from vacation (he's going to do the drive around the country thing, visiting his kids, Kentucky-Colorado-New Mexico-Texas). I don't go...I don't travel well and I need some quiet time at home with my animals!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats so awesome!! I desperatly need a new dentist 

congratulations


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We are never going to be the "rich" dentist down the street...my Hubby can't bring himself to "sell" people things they don't need. To him a tooth is a living part of your body, to purposely "kill" it (root canal) without a really good reason is not something he would do. But he had to personally call the dentists of two of his kids to keep them from having unnecessary root canals. It happens all the time. There is a guy in town who replaces every silver filling on all his patients, now, there is no reason to do that. Silver fillings, properly placed and not leaking or with no further decay are perfectly safe. But, he makes alot of money doing it so he does.

My advice when going to the dentist is to question everything! If the Dr. gets testy...find another Dentist. (And if one says you need a root canal on a tooth that doesn't hurt, RUN).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome! Good luck with it!!! And hope you're having a nice "break" with you're animals! Sounds pretty nice!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You're going to be such a fixture in your community- congratulations. Is your husband going to be the new "old doc?"


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: Yes! As much as he hates to admit it! It was soooo weird when we finally lost our parents, one of the first things we realized is "now we are the ADULTS in the family". You know, when your parents are living...you are always someones child...you young people will learn this someday (hopefully not for a looonnnnggg time). So, when you suddently realize you are the oldest members of your family, well, I'm not old enough to be the OLDEST person in my family! How sad is that?! :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di, that is wonderful news. See patients is what it take and thinks will happen in due time. 

So where in Co is your hubby coming? Let me guess, in the Denver area? It seem like everyone has family there.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, Denver, actually he's visiting a friend who is like a brother to him. But, my brother lives in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've spent over an hour setting up my new fax machine :hair: I guess I'm just not very smart...but I finally got it working. You wouldn't believe how much stuff I've had to fax to get this office going! I'm getting a little fed up with all the minutia (sp). Oh well, it's coming together, finally.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great to hear Di....hope it all continues to go smoothly for you both :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mundane tasks are never fun.


----------

